# G519 MG151142 now 95% restored



## Bozman (Jan 14, 2016)

After along restoration process MG151142 is now 95% restored. I'm building a better seat with a NOS seat frame. I just need to find a good substitute for horse hair for the padding. I will also be adjusting the front fender braces as they are a hair too short and create a slight bend in the fender.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 15, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice work Boz.  I like the serial number plate on the top tube.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bozman (Jan 15, 2016)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Nice work Boz.  I like the serial number plate on the top tube.
> 
> Regards,
> Bill



Bill that is how I got it.  One of these days I need to pic your brain on what you use for padding when you rebuild the seats. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 16, 2016)

Bozman said:


> Bill that is how I got it.  One of these days I need to pic your brain on what you use for padding when you rebuild the seats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




Hi Boz,

If you will be at the Ripken show in May let me know when it gets close and I can show you the padding.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bozman (Jan 17, 2016)

Bill,

I will definitely be at the Ripken show.  I look forward to learning from a Master.

Boz


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 17, 2016)

Bozman said:


> Bill,
> 
> I will definitely be at the Ripken show.  I look forward to learning from a Master.
> 
> Boz




Boz, you are too kind !!!

Regards,
Bill


----------



## izee2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey Bozman....Very nice.  Its good to see another MG brought back to life.


----------

